# Zone 3 Tagged Out



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 12, 2013)

Went through the process of waitng 4 years to get my first gator tag. Finally got drawn!!!! Zone 3 was my first choice only because it's around the house.  Did alot of looking and searching prior to opening night.  Finally made contact last night ( 9-11-13 ).  One hook, two hooks, harpoon, BOOM! BGD and In the boat. Total fight lasted maybe 12 min. 

Pulled the tape when we got'm home and was suprised. He went 10' 8" and weighed 315 lbs.  

All I can say is this was the most adrenaline rush I have ever had!!!  Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 12, 2013)

Good deal great gator congrats


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Judge (Sep 13, 2013)

Are you saying from first hook up til in the boat in 12 minutes?

Thats impressive.  Our gator stayed on the bottom for 45 minutes after we got the first hook in him at Seminole.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 13, 2013)

Yup thats all it took.  I was suprised.


----------



## Judge (Sep 13, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Yup thats all it took.  I was suprised.



Nice job.  Congratulations!


----------



## gatorgetter (Sep 13, 2013)

nice one


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Very Nice.


----------



## mattech (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome gator man. I have a tag for zone 3 also but still haven't filled it.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Sep 17, 2013)

That's awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha don't get used to that lol...we had one at Seminole last stayed under 2 hrs....congrats, both of em we got were like 4 hr ordeals lol


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah thats what everyone keeps telling me.  Just have to talk'm in to given up!


----------

